# PCA SJC decision on LA Presbytery



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 29, 2006)

I saw this on the Warfield list so thought I'd post it here as a FYI. Some unrelated details snipped.


> Fri Oct 27, 2006 10:59 pm
> --- In [email protected], "Andrew J. Webb" wrote:
> 
> Well since the responses I have received indicated that letting
> ...


----------



## turmeric (Oct 29, 2006)

What a relief!! Praise God!


----------

